# current opinion



## Guest (Aug 15, 2001)

the latest _Current opinion in Gastroenterology_ recommends psychological treatment http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum10/HTML/000421.html tom


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I read this earlier Tom and thanks for posting it. One more nail in all this to drive into IBS. Its not really a question any more that they work, its more what are all the things they work on, and what treatments do what, but they are coming further and further on this and their effectiveness. Mark my words in the future CBT and Hypno will become more and more standard practice for treating IBS and other funtional GI disorders. Were still sitting on the cutting edge here, but its getting out and that is a very important thing really.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

